# 600 volt service metering



## hydro (Aug 21, 2009)

I've got a job coming up client has existing 200 amp 600 volt service in his main shop. He's building a separate building and needs a 200 amp 600 volt service also and wants it all on 1 meter. I thought of upgrading the existing service to 400 amps but we'd like to avoid the cost of possible as well as avoiding the design required to go over 200 amps I'm wondering about my options. Friend of mine did a massive house that had a 600 amp single phase service requirement. To get around all the design and engineering required to go above 400 amp he basically did 2 seperate service entrances. 400 amp to the house 200 to the pool house with the ct mounted in or around the pad mount transformer. Anybody know if that's cool for 600 volt 3 phase?


----------



## hydro (Aug 21, 2009)

Side note I wouldn't of thought this to be possible due to the requirement of having a disconnect before the meter on a 600 volt service but I saw an install at a farm recently with same idea only it was overhead and looked quite old


----------

